# Electrical Service Capacity



## Gary Allhiser (Feb 18, 2006)

I have recently bought my first older home, which has only 100 amp electrical service.  As I plan my remodeling, one of the first projects is the kitchen.  I am debating whether I should replace the electric range in the house with a gas one.  The house has central a/c, two refrigerators, a microwave, and an electric dryer, but has gas a hot water heater and furnace.

The former owner said he never had a problem with circuit breakers tripping, but I am concerned that 100 amp service is rather skimpy with a modern electric range that has five cooktop elements and a self-cleaning oven, when added to the other major electrical appliances in the house.

Opinions?  I would prefer not to upgrade the electrical service unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## pqglen (Feb 18, 2006)

100 amps seems low for your current set up. Central AC alone takes 30 or 40 amps another 20 for the dryer 30 for the stove were adding up awfully quick here. I would suggest you upgrade to a 200 amp modern panel no matter what. Houses dont fall down they burn down. It might be the best investment you can make for your home. However if you dont mind living on the edge......the key is that it is causing no problems now so I think you would be fine replacing electric with electric as the amp requirements between then and now are not all that great, and stoves are allmost always (or should be ) on their own breaker. I however would contact a couple of electricians and they will confirm what I am saying. Upgrade your panel

pqglen


----------

